# How do I get a Medical License to grow



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey, How do I get a medical license to grow marijuana?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2007)

talk to your dr.


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Sep 17, 2007)

Wut do I tell and ask him? And ur the guy thats growing the monster plants n building a tree fort in them rite? lol srry I love them there so huge!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2007)

forsakenlifeofdoom said:


> Wut do I tell and ask him? And ur the guy thats growing the monster plants n building a tree fort in them rite? lol srry I love them there so huge!!!



it depends on your state. there are dr. that specialize in medical marijuana. you need some type of previous medical history.

here's a lot of info......Marijuana Law Reform - NORML



thank you.


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Sep 17, 2007)

How did you get yours?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2007)

forsakenlifeofdoom said:


> How did you get yours?


got all my medical records from my family dr. and took them here.....MediCann | A Prescription For Change


----------



## Lacy (Sep 17, 2007)

*And if you live in Canada you can do a search with the words medical marihuana . ca and the first few sites will give you the info you need. Yes it's spelled that way.  You can even download the forms you need. Forms B1 or B2 and for just growing form C. Apparently you can grow 3 to 12 plants at a time ...from 1 to 3 grams a day or grow for someone else who has the health card and needs it. I am not sure how strict they are as I am only just finding out about it myself but I thought it was worth investigating. *


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anything have to be like wrong with me or anything like sick or wutever? I can fall down some steps or something lol like tell me everything I need to know I want one!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2007)

forsakenlifeofdoom said:


> Does anything have to be like wrong with me or anything like sick or wutever? I can fall down some steps or something lol like tell me everything I need to know I want one!!!!





you're gonna have to do more than throw yourself down a flight of stairs. maybe some terminal cancer or something.


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Sep 18, 2007)

damn... oh well I guess I will just have to keep goin the way I am rite now lol


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey u got msn or yahoo messenger?


----------



## Ifishdizzy (Sep 18, 2007)

forsakenlifeofdoom said:


> damn... oh well I guess I will just have to keep goin the way I am rite now lol


WTF???

You are NOT sick, and yet you want a Medical Card?

THAT is exactly why the DEA is harassing and BUSTING legit medical users in many US states.

When people are SICK, the marijuana is MEDICINE, not recreation. Many of us out here can not have the least bit of a "quality of life" without the benefit of the Med. MJ that manages the symptoms of our illneses.

Leave the medical cards for people that are truly sick, amd need them. If you want to do a personal grow, then keep it small and private, otherwise take you chances until the laws are changed allowing legal growing by all.

In the meantime, please don't do things that might cause them to increase their harassment of legit medical users causing us additional suffering and stress that we do not need!

Nuff said.

IFD


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Sep 18, 2007)

Ifishdizzy said:


> WTF???
> 
> You are NOT sick, and yet you want a Medical Card?
> 
> THAT is exactly why the DEA is harassing and BUSTING legit medical users in many US states.


Wow, that is the VERY reason the DEA is busting legit users? I thought it was because it is still ILLEGAL on a national level.


----------



## Ifishdizzy (Sep 18, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> Wow, that is the VERY reason the DEA is busting legit users? I thought it was because it is still ILLEGAL on a national level.


No, not 100%, but if you review the cases that the DEA has charged, they are "mostly" all folks growing commercial recreational weed under a medical license.

What that does is make every LEGIT medical user look like a criminal too, when they ain't. Ignorant DEA and politicians done' know a damn thing about folks medical issues or how MM HELPS people, but they do know when they see some dude growing 400 plants and SELLING it to the public that a law is being broken under the guise of a medical license.

Are they all illigitimate? NO, and that is the issue. The Fed's are too busy busting folks to look and see if they are actually a true MM user or are they just cheating the system and growing commercially under a MM license, thinking they won't get busted because of the license.

I guess what I am saying is that SICK FOLKS don't need the heat coming down on them. We have enough issues just getting from day to day, and being concerned about the Fed's dropping in and taking your much needed medicine away is just not something I, or other folks I know (very ill MM folks...some would/will die or suffer greatly when/while in jail due to their illnesses if they were arrested.

Just because our Federal government has no honor is not any excuse for us in the MM and recreational marijuana Communities to be totally lacking in integrity and honor ourselves. 

I can write pages about this same matter...it pisses me off that much.



IFD


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 18, 2007)

Not sure if you are in Canada, but if so check this out: 

Canada Medical Marihuana


----------



## Jordy Villain (Oct 3, 2007)

Ifishdizzy said:


> I can write pages about this same matter...it pisses me off that much.
> 
> 
> 
> IFD


well... no one wants to fucking read it. Sorry to be the on to tell you this but pot is AWESOME.. even if you're not dying of cancer. Instead of thinking of it as people who SHOULDNT be growing abusing a law for people who "need" the medicinal purposes of ganj, consider this: It shouldnt be illegal anyway so if there's a way for people to gain their rights _back_ and grow their fucking green then let them.


----------



## dewinitbig (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ word. let US GROW


----------



## D3adH3ad (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah man if you don't have anything wrong with you respect the system. The US has been "lenient" by even allowing Medicinal Marijuana to be in effect. I happen to hate the US' policy on marijuana and all but have some respect for the patients that actually suffer from something enough to need it.

Just grow you aren't going to get caught unless you run your mouth everywhere boasting about your grow (as much as we'd all like to)

Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2007)

so what exactly constitutes a medical need? how sick does one have to be? what justifies legitimate use? i think that's up to the Dr.s to decide. that's why we have them.


----------



## RASCALONE (Oct 3, 2007)

insomnia,backpain?i believe these are not terminal but you can obtain a card through your dr.,look it up and you can be referred to a mm dr. in your area,i did, so get in line and you can get anappointment to see if you can recieve mm for whatever illness you might have.there was a link on here that someone put up and thats where i got the # i needed,ill look for it if your intrested?


----------



## D3adH3ad (Oct 3, 2007)

I know everyone feels different about it but I have my own opinion and it's just as good as yours  I just don't feel that it's right to get the card just for the sake of being a stoner who wants to get high/grow which the original creator of the thread seemed like to me. However if you have something worth getting prescribed for I say go for it - I have minor glaucoma and schizophrenic episodes a few times a year, who knows maybe i should move to the sunshine state.


----------



## butter111 (Oct 3, 2007)

medical mary jane is legal in florida? (the sunshine state)


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2007)

california is the sunshine state.


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Oct 3, 2007)

hey man wut do u have anyway?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 4, 2007)

*Fdd totally has a significant point. I guess it is the same in Canada. We have a gov't that has considered weed as a medicinal drug but this can cause problems with those who really need it. I'm certainly not on death's door but I use mm for other reasons. I certainly qualify for one but I didn't put much thought into what would happen if everyone started abusing it. Eventually this will happen because, lets face it, we all want the laws changed. I feel very sad for the people who are actually dying and can't even get weed to ease their symptoms. If I was dying and needed weed in this way, I can see how this would piss me off if other people could possibly ruin this for me.*

*Heck....I feel like pushing down a flight of stairs.*
*..not you fdd*



fdd2blk said:


> so what exactly constitutes a medical need? how sick does one have to be? what justifies legitimate use? i think that's up to the Dr.s to decide. that's why we have them.


----------



## Taipan (Oct 4, 2007)

this website should tell you what you need to know if your in canada 
Cannabis in Canada is legal if used with knowledge and consent of your doctor.


----------



## forsakenlifeofdoom (Oct 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> california is the sunshine state.


Hey Wut do u have anyway?


----------



## medical.use (Oct 6, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Fdd totally has a significant point. I guess it is the same in Canada. We have a gov't that has considered weed as a medicinal drug but this can cause problems with those who really need it. I'm certainly not on death's door but I use mm for other reasons. I certainly qualify for one but I didn't put much thought into what would happen if everyone started abusing it. Eventually this will happen because, lets face it, we all want the laws changed. I feel very sad for the people who are actually dying and can't even get weed to ease their symptoms. If I was dying and needed weed in this way, I can see how this would piss me off if other people could possibly ruin this for me.*


*+ 1 ..........*


----------



## Lacy (Oct 7, 2007)

*this is awesome info. thanks a bunch Taipan. What a great site!!!!  Ontario huh?*


Taipan said:


> this website should tell you what you need to know if your in canada
> Cannabis in Canada is legal if used with knowledge and consent of your doctor.


----------



## herbmeup (Oct 17, 2007)

if you live in california any where just search for a medi-cann office and take your medical records there

you can make up that you have insomnia and theyll give it to you
all my homies have there card

its easy easy
theres also like a 200 dollar fee

in conega park, califronia at the medicann offices there there giving free medical licenses away for the next 6 months

i just got mine

woot


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Oct 19, 2007)

I paid $200 filled out a 2 page questionaire met with the Dr. for 2minutes and had my perscription... I have legitmate reasons for my card but the whole process if almost a joke


----------



## Lacy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Now that is what I need. Lucky guy/gal.*


----------



## jennyj (Oct 21, 2007)

forsakenlifeofdoom said:


> Does anything have to be like wrong with me or anything like sick or wutever? I can fall down some steps or something lol like tell me everything I need to know I want one!!!!


I heard that some doctors are prescribing marijuana for ADD and ADHD - is that true?


----------



## jennyj (Oct 21, 2007)

Not to be too picky but - 

California = Golden State
Florida = Sunshine State (Great John Sayles film btw)


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2007)

califonia is now "the golden sunshine state". sorry.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 22, 2007)

*



WTF???

Click to expand...

*


> *You are NOT sick, and yet you want a Medical Card?*
> 
> *THAT is exactly why the DEA is harassing and BUSTING legit medical users in many US states.*
> 
> ...


*Well said, *

*



you can make up that you have insomnia and theyll give it to you

Click to expand...

*


> *all my homies have there card*


 
*I agree there are a lot of crooked doctors in cali and that's not a good route to take, might as well be growing/smoking without a license, if you were to get caught and you do not have a legitimate reason .. you have no case to fight, a good doctor isn't going to give you MM just because you said so.*

*So hope you and your homies don't get caught. *

*Peace Out!*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Well said, *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





if you were to get caught and you had a medical card you will be ok. regardless of the reason. a card is a card. 

what do YOU consider a legitimate medical reason?


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 22, 2007)

hard to get dude, I had to bring in all my MRIs and doctor files. They just dont give it to anyone. I guess there are perks to having a fucked up back.


----------



## herbmeup (Oct 22, 2007)

no way
im 18 and i got my card when i was 15 for asthma

my moms would take me to the club to get it
its easy as fuck to get it
you say you would like to try and alternative medicine for your problem and you think marijuana would be a good one to start out with.
all i did was pay 200 bucks and fill out like 5 forms.


----------



## Kant (Oct 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> if you were to get caught and you had a medical card you will be ok. regardless of the reason. a card is a card.
> 
> what do YOU consider a legitimate medical reason?


IF marijuana did not exist, would your condition require constant medication of some other drug?

i have insomnia but if i lived in an mmj state i wouldn't try to get a card. I grow my own for my use but i'm not gonna pretend to be sick.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2007)

Kant said:


> IF marijuana did not exist, would your condition require constant medication of some other drug?
> 
> i have insomnia but if i lived in an mmj state i wouldn't try to get a card. I grow my own for my use but i'm not gonna pretend to be sick.



i've tried numerous other methods including drugs for my condition. marijuana was kinda a last resort. nothing short of tranquilizers works.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 22, 2007)

*



if you were to get caught and you had a medical card you will be ok. regardless of the reason. a card is a card.

Click to expand...

**I have to disagree with that, just because you have a medical card doesn't mean you'll be ok, this includes patients that are dying from cancer etc. also it could depend on your location.*

*



what do YOU consider a legitimate medical reason?

Click to expand...

**I think a legitimate medical reason depends on the person and how their illness effects their day to day life, as you stated before that's up to the doctor to decide, that's why we have them, well not all doctors are good doctors, as I stated "that in california (specially) there are a lot of doctors that are crooked and just want your 175 - 200 bucks" this is why it's so easy to get a card!*

*A lot of people are taking advantage of prop 215 including doctors, lawyers, etc. witch is expected but between prop 36 and 215 I think people feel pretty safe. *

*Not all cases will hold in court and if you get a license for the wrong reasons that only weakens your chances .. period!*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2007)

i have NEVER heard of someones medical reason questioned in court. i know of several people who have been in trouble with the law. they had medical cards. all there stuff was returned. as long as you stay within the legal boundaries are you MOST LIKELY not going to have any problems. i keep hearing of these people taking advantage of the system but it only seems to come from those who are against medical marijuana. i live in the middle of it all and i have never heard of these "crooked" dr.s. maybe 10 years ago but today they keep a pretty close eye on things. i think it's "so easy" to get a card because marijuana is "so helpful" with so many different ailments. if it gets rid of a headache it's better than aspirin. that stuff rots your gut.


----------



## D3adH3ad (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh Fdd, I have a really rare immunity to pills. And I'm talking about all pills including Oxy, Percocet, Valium, and tylenol 3. Along with every single other pill out there..They just don't do anything at all.

Not to veer the thread away from its rightful path or anything but has anyone ever heard of this?...


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 22, 2007)

*Again I disagree,, prop 215 basically started in california because of prop 36.*

*



i have NEVER heard of someones medical reason questioned in court. i know of several people who have been in trouble with the law. they had medical cards. all there stuff was returned. as long as you stay within the legal boundaries are you MOST LIKELY not going to have any problems. i keep hearing of these people taking advantage of the system but it only seems to come from those who are against medical marijuana. i live in the middle of it all and i have never heard of these "crooked" dr.s. maybe 10 years ago but today they keep a pretty close eye on things. i think it's "so easy" to get a card because marijuana is "so helpful" with so many different ailments. if it gets rid of a headache it's better than aspirin. that stuff rots your gut.

Click to expand...

**The key words are .. heard, of and hearing, have you been to court or do you know these people personally, what facts do you have and how can you say it will be ok?*

*Just because you have never heard of doesn't mean it does not exist.*

*



as long as you stay within the legal boundaries are you MOST LIKELY not going to have any problems

Click to expand...

**I agree, however in some cases that's simply not the case, exactly what is the legal law on 215? it's actually quite confusing if you ask me.*

*



i keep hearing of these people taking advantage of the system but it only seems to come from those who are against medical marijuana

Click to expand...

**The above line makes no sense to me, being that the very person who posted this thread is trying to take advantage. *

*



i live in the middle of it all and i have never heard of these "crooked" dr.s. maybe 10 years ago but today they keep a pretty close eye on things. i think it's "so easy" to get a card because marijuana is "so helpful" with so many different ailments. if it gets rid of a headache it's better than aspirin. that stuff rots your gut.

Click to expand...

**So do I .. right in the middle of it, I think it's so easy to get MM because people are simply taking advantage of it, this mainly applies in certain areas such as in california, what I think to be the most lenient state concerning MM, today it's even more confusing as in the past, 10 years ago you'd have to have a death sentence and today you can obtain 215 seems for just about anything, the only thing they are keeping a close eye on is their pocket books.*

*In my experiences with marijuana and headaches, it does not rid of my headaches it simply makes them more tolerable, if my headache goes to migraine then marijuana is useless to me, in fact some pot causes headaches, I don't believe they hand out marijuana for having headaches, I don't think a good doctor will prescribe Marijuana simply for that, I do not believe marijuana is the right drug for headaches specially with migraines.*

*I suppose aspirin could rot your gut as with any pill, specaily if you are having to take it constantly, however aspirin is not all that bad, they say it's good for your blood and heart.*

*WHY DON'T THEY JUST MAKE MARIJUANA LEGAL???*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2007)

* I do not believe marijuana is the right drug for headaches specially with migraines.*

*I suppose aspirin could rot your gut as with any pill, specaily if you are having to take it constantly, however aspirin is not all that bad, they say it's good for your blood and heart.*

*WHY DON'T THEY JUST MAKE MARIJUANA LEGAL???*[/quote]


the dr. has spoken.

i don't think there is a way to "take advantage". that's where i get stuck. i mean no ill words or disrespect to anyone. i think we all should be able to smoke it. if it benefits you in ANY way then you should be allowed to "use" it. 




wait.............just found this...........http://www.canorml.org/.......

* Summary of 2480 Medical Marijuana Patients*​ * Interviewed by Dr. Tod Mikuriya*​ *Source: Dale Gieringer, "Medical Use of Cannabis in California," in Franjo Grotenhermen, M.D. & Ethan Russo, M.D., ed., Cannabis and Cannabinoids: Pharmacology, Toxicology and Therapeutic Potential**, Haworth Press, 2002*​ 

*Nausea & Appetite Loss*
 Total: 113 = 4.6% 
hepatitis 42
AIDS/HIV 25
cancer* 29
nausea, other 17
* includes chemotherapy patients w/ nausea & others w/ post-operative pain, etc.

*Spasms, Convulsions*
 Total 228 =9.2%
head, brain injury 45
epilepsy 25
spasm 23
quad/paraplegia 21
lower back pain 20
MS 15
colitis 19
pylorospasm 9
post-Polio 7
 others 44
(cerebral palsy, Tourette&#960;s, et al.)

*Analgesia / &#8805;Immunomodulatory Anti-Inflammant&#8804; *

 Total 1133 = 45.7%

(*A) Migraine and Neuralgias*
  Subtotal: 179 = 7.2%
 migraine 127
 neuropathy 22
 sinusitis 12
 psychogenic pain 5
 other pain, neuralgias 13


----------



## joemomma (Oct 22, 2007)

I hear people talk about the system being abused and I have to agree with fdd - that seems to come from people apposed to MM. There are attempts underway to dismantle Oregon's MM program (which actually provides revenue for the state) with a Marinol program funded by the state. (Sorry Oregon taxpayers, our medicine will cost you $60 - $240 per patient per day.) The reasons cited for this were "Abuses of the system" with no actuall cases presented. 
So here's my background for the program, without marijuana I have to eat ibuprofen like it was candy and then on several occasions will have to take an opiate and then I get to feel sick and have really fucked up dreams.
With marijuana I will occassionally (very rarely) have to pop a few ibuprofen to get through the day. 
It was only by accident that I discovered the benefits of herb for my situation. I changed jobs from a company that took pee to one that didn't give a shit (In a round about way it's actually unofficially sanctioned as a viable after work recriational tool.) so I tarted lighting up again after man, many years.
I struggled with the thought of getting the card. I remember when the MM laws passed here in OR I thought wow that would be cool to get one. (I was a big stoner as a kid) but it's taken me over a year from when I realized I had a legit use for it till I asked my doctor, it was a 3 week dry spell that convinced me to take the plunge. Life really sucked in that short time. I hate those fuckin opiate dreams. Anyhow the point of this grossly inflated story is I dragged my heels because one I didn't want to be percieved as getting over on the system because I recognized that this really was a truly beneficial medical program and I didn't want to blow it for someone else. I also wanted to make sure that I wasn't actually trying to get over on the system because I truly do like to get high. Well those three weeks (and those fuckin dreams!) convinced me.
The whole deal of shutting down a system because it is abused is just ridiculous. If we shut down all the systems that are abused we would be left without ANY system. No welfare system, no government system, no judicial system, no mail delivery system.. no any system. Seriously.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 22, 2007)

*



Interviewed by Dr. Tod Mikuriya

Click to expand...

**I don't believe that is actual fact, I'm thinking they are getting their readings from what patients has told them throughout their interviews, also I was referring to me and my headaches/migraines.*

*I wasn't saying that marijuana cannot help as everybody is different (I simply don't know) I believe that marijuana is not the right drug for headaches/migraines and I haven't seen any reports that you can get MM for those, that's from my experiences, If you happen to run across any please post them.*

*



no ill words or disrespect to anyone. i think we all should be able to smoke it. if it benefits you in ANY way then you should be allowed to "use" it.

Click to expand...

**Agreed!*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2007)

joemomma said:


> I hear people talk about the system being abused and I have to agree with fdd - that seems to come from people apposed to MM. There are attempts underway to dismantle Oregon's MM program (which actually provides revenue for the state) with a Marinol program funded by the state. (Sorry Oregon taxpayers, our medicine will cost you $60 - $240 per patient per day.) The reasons cited for this were "Abuses of the system" with no actuall cases presented.
> So here's my background for the program, without marijuana I have to eat ibuprofen like it was candy and then on several occasions will have to take an opiate and then I get to feel sick and have really fucked up dreams.
> With marijuana I will occassionally (very rarely) have to pop a few ibuprofen to get through the day.
> It was only by accident that I discovered the benefits of herb for my situation. I changed jobs from a company that took pee to one that didn't give a shit (In a round about way it's actually unofficially sanctioned as a viable after work recriational tool.) so I tarted lighting up again after man, many years.
> ...




what he said.....


----------



## joemomma (Oct 22, 2007)

> *I wasn't saying that marijuana cannot help as everybody is different (I simply don't know) I believe that marijuana is not the right drug for headaches/migraines and I haven't seen any reports that you can get MM for those, that's from my experiences, If you happen to run across any please post them.*


If you get these headaches often then that means you have Chronic Pain. I don't know how all the states MM stuff works but Chronic Pain is covered by most I believe.

It may also be that it doesn't work for some people. I've read that canabis is beneficial for hypertention well, not for me, I still have to use pharma for that. people have different chemistry and not all things work the same for everyone.

As for should it be legalized? I truly believe that anybody wants to spark up some green want to, they should be able to.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 22, 2007)

*



(Sorry Oregon taxpayers, our medicine will cost you $60 - $240 per patient per day.)

Click to expand...

**I agree with a lot of what you had to say, however I don't think they pay taxes in Oregon, except for maybe property taxes.*

*



If you get these headaches often then that means you have Chronic Pain. I don't know how all the states MM stuff works but Chronic Pain is covered by most I believe.

Click to expand...

**Migraines I guess would be classified as chronic pain but then again I haven't seen or heard of any reports of MM being prescribed for headaches/migraines, if that's the case then everybody could have a card.*

*If you don't mind me asking, what are you taking ibuprofen and opiates for.*


----------



## joemomma (Oct 23, 2007)

> *I agree with a lot of what you had to say, however I don't think they pay taxes in Oregon, except for maybe property taxes.*


Get the fuck out of here! (I'm saying that with a big smile.) There is no state sales tax but at least one city I know of (the one I work in) has a resteraunt tax, so if you eat there you pay tax on the sales. Sales tax is the only tax we don't pay and believe me they tax the shit out of everything else, including income. 



> *If you don't mind me asking, what are you taking ibuprofen and opiates for.*


Don't mind at all. I have a degenerated disk in my neck, it's kinda deflated and allows a vertabrae to pinch one of the main nerves going into my left arm. the first symptoms I noticed was that when putting my neck in certain positions my arm would go numb. then it started feeling like there was a hot wire running up my arm. Other times it would feel like wierd elictric impulses like my arm had suddenly become a big flashy neon light except that it hurt and didn't look all Vegas noir , other times it felt like something was crushing or stabbing my forearm, most of the time though it's like lightning running from my neck to my fingers. I also have spasticity in my left Trapezius from an accident when I was twenty It causes my necj to stiffen and every once in a while I'lll wake up and my head is pulled over to my left shoulder and is stuck that way for a day or two. My doctor and I both think it's the spasticity that caused the disk to where out.

MM relieves the pain quite a bit, I still feel it, like a lump in my neck a tingle in my fingers and some slight pressure in my forearm but it's at a level I can really push through. I only get high in the evening but it helps me the next day too even though I'm not high, about 3:00 though I'm wishing it was 5:00 so I could leave work and get a little relief with the MM.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 23, 2007)

*Yeah I don't know much about Oregon as I'm from Cali, thanks for the info and damn dude .. I can see how marijuana helps you.*

*Take Care!*


----------



## medical.use (Oct 24, 2007)

Ashland Oregon has a sales tax in there little town. Oregon property tax sucks*, *i just got hit with a $1800 bill.


----------



## eatspam (Oct 24, 2007)

I would think if you were lie to get a med card, or go to a crooked Dr. and you weren't sick, I would assume you'd also be done for fraud along with cultivation, possession, possibly intent to sell, and if its illegal in your state drug paraphernalia.

do you really think its worth it?

I'd just grow without the license, at least that way theres no fraud involved, that shit can fuck your life up. you wont be able to get a credit card, any form of loan, in some cases you may not even be able to get an internet connection!


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 24, 2007)

> *I would think if you were lie to get a med card, or go to a crooked Dr. and you weren't sick, I would assume you'd also be done for fraud along with cultivation, possession, possibly intent to sell, and if its illegal in your state drug paraphernalia.
> 
> do you really think its worth it?
> 
> I'd just grow without the license, at least that way theres no fraud involved, that shit can fuck your life up. you wont be able to get a credit card, any form of loan, in some cases you may not even be able to get an internet connection!*




*I'm with ya eatspam!*


----------



## choppers4life (Oct 24, 2007)

that's funny i just got mine in mail today. if you want to know how pm me, i will say this i dont have chronic pain,m.s.,aids,cancer,or that eye diease


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 24, 2007)

*Good luck to ya, just don't get caught!*


----------



## dankie (Oct 24, 2007)

medical.use said:


> Ashland Oregon has a sales tax in there little town. Oregon property tax sucks*, *i just got hit with a $1800 bill.


That aint shit! In TX we don't have state tax, but our property taxes are ridiculous. My house is valued at 174,000 I got a 5200 dollar property tax bill!


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 24, 2007)

*Ouch, yeah property taxes are going up everywhere and damn it I like your avatar dankie, was that your idea or did ya find it over the net? to try and avoid an off topic subject, please feel free to PM me if you disire to answer my question.*


----------



## Organjic (Oct 26, 2007)

Would chronic migraines, back pains, arthritis, and or depression or some or all combined be considered into any medical marijuana laws, anywhere?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 26, 2007)

*I have my appointment set to see a specialist to sigh my form. All I need to get is the 2 photos for identification. I hope everything turns out well. I'm quite confident that I won't have any issues.*
*I have serious illnesses.*


----------



## abcdthc (Nov 24, 2007)

Great thread. I agree with majority of you. I began smoking marijuana as an "escape" from my parents divorce. At the same time my mother was diagnosed with cancer and she passed away about half a year later. I was extremely depressed for a while and I'd soon encounter heavy mood swings. I've had many rage outbursts which lead to insomnia and constant headaches. About 2 years ago I noticed my health changing slightly. I still have migranes. I still suffer from insomnia. Just recently (4 weeks ago) I was hospitalized for severe dehydration. Last week I experienced the same symptoms which had lead me to pass out from the previous dehydration problem. I visited the doctor and he said my electrolytes or something was out of whack. Now I display symptoms of all mentioned, and also hard time breathing and constant nausea. Doctor put me on meds for pneumonia (He said there might be something in my lungs) but I still feel miserable. Which brings me to my point.. I've been smoking marijuana frequently and it helps me (does an excellent job) mellow out and relieve stress.. I can sleep well and get a good nights rest.. I can eat with an appetite.. I sincerely believe marijuana helps me.

So for all you clowns bullshitting medical symptoms for your selfish needs, you need to rot in a corner with your drug abusing fix.


----------



## too trick (Nov 24, 2007)

go to The Hemp and Cannabis Foundation, Medical Marijuana Clinics, Serving The Cannabis Community Since 1999, Medical Marijuana Clinics, medicinal marijuana as treatment for chronic pain, chronic nausea, AIDS, cancer, glaucoma, chronic muscle spasms, marij for the US this is the way i got my medical card


----------



## OGdreams (Nov 28, 2007)

there are sooo many reasons you can get a medical license, 
i got mine cause it helps me concentrate and i have ADD


----------



## harrybud89 (Dec 2, 2007)

does anyone here think that i would qualify for a medical marijuana license? i have spondylolysis, a hereditary disease in which my spine develops a fracture in it. also, due to weight lifting and a football accident, i have many fractured vertebrae and multiple discs missing. i believe it has also affected my nerves, as i have occasional neck and shoulder pains. the pain prevents me from doing a lot of my old daily activities (weight lifting, weekly football games with my friends, even helping out around the house) and as a result i have turned into a fat mess. so, do i sound fucked up enough to get some legal bud?


----------



## Ser0 Products (Dec 9, 2007)

everyone can qualify... i cant wait for tha day AZ reforms they laws... we need a new president and a new sheriff in my town... THEN, maybe then, i will get my card.... i have issues eating, i have sleeping problems, and i also use weed for a REAL effective/ good anti-nausea....


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

*Obviously you need medical attention but drinking gatorade will help some also. I hope you get the help you are looking for. Passing out isn't fun.*

*That all I'm adding about the medical marijuana. Its seems to stir up conflict for some reason and I am still uncertain why.*
*But thats ok. *





abcdthc said:


> Great thread. I agree with majority of you. I began smoking marijuana as an "escape" from my parents divorce. At the same time my mother was diagnosed with cancer and she passed away about half a year later. I was extremely depressed for a while and I'd soon encounter heavy mood swings. I've had many rage outbursts which lead to insomnia and constant headaches. About 2 years ago I noticed my health changing slightly. I still have migranes. I still suffer from insomnia. Just recently (4 weeks ago) I was hospitalized for severe dehydration. Last week I experienced the same symptoms which had lead me to pass out from the previous dehydration problem. I visited the doctor and he said my electrolytes or something was out of whack. Now I display symptoms of all mentioned, and also hard time breathing and constant nausea. Doctor put me on meds for pneumonia (He said there might be something in my lungs) but I still feel miserable. Which brings me to my point.. I've been smoking marijuana frequently and it helps me (does an excellent job) mellow out and relieve stress.. I can sleep well and get a good nights rest.. I can eat with an appetite.. I sincerely believe marijuana helps me.
> 
> So for all you clowns bullshitting medical symptoms for your selfish needs, you need to rot in a corner with your drug abusing fix.


----------



## iddo (Dec 9, 2007)

Get a letter of the queen


----------



## Tiny (Dec 9, 2007)

D3adH3ad said:


> Oh Fdd, I have a really rare immunity to pills. And I'm talking about all pills including Oxy, Percocet, Valium, and tylenol 3. Along with every single other pill out there..They just don't do anything at all.
> 
> Not to veer the thread away from its rightful path or anything but has anyone ever heard of this?...


yes i have this same problem...pills just dont effect me at all


----------



## LiveHigh (Dec 9, 2007)

I belive in the medicinal uses of marijuana, which are plentiful. But, I also believe that marijuana is a damn plant, and anyone should be able to smoke it freely so long as they don't let it interfere with taking care of themselves. We live in a world filled with enormous amounts of corruption, bullshit, boredom, and more bullshit...if you don't feel the need to smoke weed, I seriously question your health.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Haha Live high! Well written my friend._

_I LOVE IT!!!! _


LiveHigh said:


> I belive in the medicinal uses of marijuana, which are plentiful. But, I also believe that marijuana is a damn plant, and anyone should be able to smoke it freely so long as they don't let it interfere with taking care of themselves. We live in a world filled with enormous amounts of corruption, bullshit, boredom, and more bullshit...if you don't feel the need to smoke weed, I seriously question your health.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 12, 2007)

*Hi Budmoker.*
*How did you go about getting all your medical papers?*
*I used to see a specialist but he retired so my GP sent me to another specialist who doesn't believe in the use of medical marijuana for any illness or anything. *
*That is exactly what he said but I was under the impression that he had all the information he needed.*
*He said that I need to get ALL my medical records*
*I don't even know how I go about doing that. *

*How did you get all your medical records?*


inbudwetrust said:


> hard to get dude, I had to bring in all my MRIs and doctor files. They just dont give it to anyone. I guess there are perks to having a fucked up back.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Hi Budmoker.*
> *How did you go about getting all your medical papers?*
> *I used to see a specialist but he retired so my GP sent me to another specialist who doesn't believe in the use of medical marijuana for any illness or anything. *
> *That is exactly what he said but I was under the impression that he had all the information he needed.*
> ...



go to every Dr. you've ever been to and request them.


----------



## m3atwad (Dec 12, 2007)

Tiny said:


> yes i have this same problem...pills just dont effect me at all


have you told your doctor about this?
you could have something wrong with your digestive system, not absorbing the medication. although if this was the case im sure you would have other problems and would have ended up in the doctors office anway..idk im high leave me alone


----------



## Lacy (Dec 13, 2007)

_Thanks. That is gonna be SOME researching BUT I will start on it today. I'm willing to put the effort in for sure. _
_BUT I am literally going to have cabinet files full_

_Geez! If they wanna go through all of those papers, they are gonna have a LOT of reading to do._

__


fdd2blk said:


> go to every Dr. you've ever been to and request them.


----------



## cream8 (Jan 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> california is the sunshine state.




ahhhhhh denver the sunshine state beautiful




(old school)


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*I got all the papers I need and sent off. *
*I'm gonna be legal soon.*
*Can't wait. *


----------



## peadrojones (Feb 5, 2008)

to us medical weed dosent exist and like so many are not eligible cuz of where we reside I need a good small amount to get up out of bed because of my back I need it to sleep because I got ADHD I dont eat without it no desire to eat I hate food a waste of time money and sleep is a waste there are laws where if i got 2 different strains seperated its a felonly and dont even have to amount to 1/2 oz or like minister bruce had a 1 plant and caught a trafficing charge THIS IS MESSED UP people suffer so others can be rich why iz the world so selfish how do people look at there self like they can tell others what they got to do and it dont bother any body at all


----------



## LiveHigh (Feb 19, 2008)

peadrojones said:


> to us medical weed dosent exist and like so many are not eligible cuz of where we reside I need a good small amount to get up out of bed because of my back I need it to sleep because I got ADHD I dont eat without it no desire to eat I hate food a waste of time money and sleep is a waste there are laws where if i got 2 different strains seperated its a felonly and dont even have to amount to 1/2 oz or like minister bruce had a 1 plant and caught a trafficing charge THIS IS MESSED UP people suffer so others can be rich why iz the world so selfish how do people look at there self like they can tell others what they got to do and it dont bother any body at all


I feel you brother. It is beyond fucked up that the Government can control what goes into your body. If you aren't harming someone else, you should be able to do whatever you want.


----------



## Barako (Aug 10, 2008)

when I got mine in California I just told the Marijuana Dr that my back hurts and im having trouble sleeping and weed helps me sleep and ease the pain...it's pretty much if you have you $150 you get a medi card


----------



## ACCsocal420 (Aug 11, 2008)

Check out Alternative Care Clinics - Southern California - Medical Marijuana Evaluations - 866-420-7215 to learn more about finding a doctor that can offer you a medical marijuana evaluation.


----------



## 420balla (Jul 6, 2009)

LiveHigh said:


> I belive in the medicinal uses of marijuana, which are plentiful. But, I also believe that marijuana is a damn plant, and anyone should be able to smoke it freely so long as they don't let it interfere with taking care of themselves. We live in a world filled with enormous amounts of corruption, bullshit, boredom, and more bullshit...if you don't feel the need to smoke weed, I seriously question your health.


howdo i get a job by smoking marijuana


----------



## crazy7605150 (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah pretty much any medical mj DR in CA will do it if you got the money and can atleast name a reason to get ur card... for real all you have to do is name a reason that is acceptable... they even have a list of like 20 or more on some of the paper work for you to check off... jsut mark somthing from there and remember it.... thats all.. no paper need.. i mean at venice beach there are ppl outside the MJ DR office handing out flyers saying stuff like "wanna smoke weed legaly??" "grow your plants and get into no trouble", "medical marijuana card... no hasle no paperwork needed...." thats how easy it is in cali... and i (even tho i used a bullshit reason, and im one of those 25 yr olds that got it just to go to the shop) i think that cali is ganna ruin the whole medical marijuana thing.... gov ganna say its to easy to get and doctors hand out to easly.... and ganna say ok no more medical .. or they are ganna make it sooo hard to get that you NEED to have cancer or a lifethreatning illness...


----------



## mjisgood21 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have OCD,insomnia,& epiletic seizures.Meds they give barely even work half the time.Would it be hard to get a card?I live in indiana


----------



## crazy7605150 (Jul 6, 2009)

i dont know just poping up your state and mmj it says ppl are getting busted left and right even tho they got their card... those are deff reasons to be able to get it tho.. i have a friend with epiletic seizures and it helps him a lot... and insomnia ... thats one they cant even prove so that will get it... and ocd some ppl it makes them forget about their ocd a lil while high .....


----------



## ganny58 (Sep 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it depends on your state. there are dr. that specialize in medical marijuana. you need some type of previous medical history.
> 
> here's a lot of info......Marijuana Law Reform - NORML
> 
> ...


Steps on getting row license in colorada


----------



## Shangeet (Jan 2, 2011)

It depends on several cities. 
There are clinics let you grab many offers in getting MMJ card in California.

But primary steps should follow :

- You will need to bring a valid California Identification Card - Valid California I.D. means a California Driver License or DMV issued I.D.


- If you do not have a valid CA ID at the time, you'll need to bring in proof that you live in California in the form DMV paperwork in addition to some photo identification (i.e. Passport, Green Card, out of state ID, and school ID, etc).


- It is also very helpful if you bring either medical records or documentation from your primary health care provider describing your diagnosis, although a few of medical marijuana doctors will evaluate you even if you don't.

Best of Luck.


----------



## sniffer (Jan 2, 2011)

any pain will do ,
as pain Will Not showup on an x-ray


----------

